# Some Food Funnies



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

I think that I'll end it here with this visual for you all today.....


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 16, 2021)

Bunch of good ones, thanks.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 16, 2021)

So the big guy has sponsors???  

Good ones!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 16, 2021)

These are great.  Thanks.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh man those are great. Especially the one about the south. Man we had several inches of snow here in Memphis and the whole town is shut down.
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 16, 2021)

All good ones, thanks.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 16, 2021)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> So the big guy has sponsors???
> 
> Good ones!


I dont appreciate 

 GonnaSmoke
 sneaking around and posting pics of me on here! LOL.
Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2021)

Really funny Stuff! I could go for one of them Bloody Mary, right now!...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2021)

Those were awesome! 

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Really funny Stuff! I could go for one of them Bloody Mary, right now!...JJ


My wife's favorite drink and she's had a few "ornate" ones, but not to that extent...lol...


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 16, 2021)

I sure do miss that squirrel helper.  A sad day when they pulled that from the market.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the giggles on a snowy day. Best part of being a teacher... snowdays. Worst.. wife working from home!  You're loud, your grinder is loud, your vac sealer is loud, your bottles are loud.... At least I have a peaceful SMF.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I dont appreciate
> 
> GonnaSmoke
> sneaking around and posting pics of me on here! LOL.
> Jim


I actually know a person with the KFC Colonel tatted on his belly!  SO funny yet he is skinnier than me  . "It was a dark time in my life" HAhahahha


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 16, 2021)

Awesome collection! I'm sad to say I identify with the next to last one....
Like!


----------



## Millberry (Feb 16, 2021)

Geez all mighty I loved those----Thanks so much


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the "Likes", it's just an attempt to lighten up some of you guys days who are having such bad weather. The sun did finally come out here today, but not for long, rain back in the forecast starting tomorrow afternoon for a couple more days. 

I'll put together a few more for y'all again this week since my wife and I are stuck in quarantine here....


----------

